# Opening Day Forcast!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm no John Wheeler, but here's what I got from the NWS! Sunny & 87 for N.E. N.D. Calm winds! Not exactly the forcast I was hoping for! If it's going to be 87 in the butt crack of N.D., I would imagin near 90 for the rest of N.D.! Good luck everyone! Get em' early, it's going to be a hot one!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Of course, it's been 60 and cool all summer, why not get into the 90's once hunting season rolls around. I think everyone saw this one coming. Guess I'll just have to fill the blind with ice in the morning, or wear the trunks and set up close to a slough.


----------



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like a hot one. Good start to the season already just bought 4 doz bigfoots for $175 a doz. what a deal. Well just had to brag a little. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

was that new or used. if that was new that is the best price i've heard of yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

WHere at?? I'll drive the distance for a price like that!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Here in central MN it sounds like low to mid 70's and showers on opener. Of course, our season doesn't start till Saturday.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that sounds like better forcast than the nd opener. i'd rather have a little rain than 90 degrees.


----------



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

They were used but look new. I couldnt believe it. I dont think I'll come across a deal like that again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's supposed to be over 90 tomorrow out west...it better be done quick!


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey final approach thought you bought them for $600 for 4 dozen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

85 here tomorrow....90 on Thurs....big cool off over the weekend...60's


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................SWAT! 'Bout typical for 9/1.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

now there saying 60's and possible t-storms for the mn opener. man i hope not.


----------

